# Hanging Cage WIP.



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's my hanging cage I've been working on for a year or so (on and off).
I've modified how the post mounts to the base, re-engraved all the woodgrain, modified the pulley so it works, thinned the bars on the cage and made the cage look like it's made up from different bands of steel. I've also added spikes to the inside. It's been fun so far...




























Chris.

Sorry about the missing pics- I, like the brilliant genius I am, accidentally deleted the pics from my album not realising these would disappear too.
Don't clap- just throw money.....


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Looking Good Chris...Going to stick (pun intended) a victim in there?
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Denis.
I'm thinking of having it old and rusted up. I'm not too sure yet....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Vile, nasty,horrific...love it,mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Awesome work Chris, it's looking great! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

PM for you, Chris! :wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah Chris I like the idea of 'rusting it up'...I've seen your rust work and it's fantastic, looking forward to more pictures:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Beautiful work on the cage Chris - I especially like how you varied the paint on the pieces of the rock floor, it looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey i like the spikes, very nasty:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks guys.
I hope to have it finished by Christmas....:drunk:

Chris.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Love it! Were the "blood letting holes" in the original base or did you drill those, as well?

CREEPY!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks kdaracal.
They were drilled in. There's so many mods I've forgotten what half of them were!!:drunk:.
Some I forgot to mention are the ring in the top of the cage- it now swivels.
New hinges made from brass tubing.
All rivets sanded off and replaced with scratchbuilt ones. 
Sharper spikes in the base piece (I don't know if I'll use that piece yet...).
Cross piece on the gallows removed and detailed on all surfaces, then replaced.
More realistic padlock.
Nail details removed from gallows. Holes drilled in more appropriate places ready for scratchbuilt replacements.

Chris.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Chris,

These mods look TERRIFIC!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Kudos Chris, that's some very nifty customizing! :thumbsup:


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Amazing! A testimonial to patience and careful work!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Bob, Rick, and PF!!
I wish I could have taken clearer pics. I'm definitely not a photographer:drunk:.
I tried to get this one ready for Dencomms comp last year but ran out of time. I also had a problem when I started the washes. I seemed to have picked up more carrier than paint and when the wash dried everything was glossy. Now when ever I add a wash it dries glossy too! I'm gonna have to reprime it all and start painting again....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It's been a while but here's a few more pics. 
I've been working on it for the last couple of days. 
I've reprimed everything and started the washing process all over again. This time it seems to be working OK. The cage has only had the Tamiya flat brown acrylic washes so far but it's beginning to look the part. The gallows is almost finished (it has washes of brown and black over the grey primer) and I only have to make and paint the nails. I'll be using DENCOMMs rope but I'll be bleaching it first to get rid of the brown and then I'll use Tamiya flat black acryilc in a wash to stain it to look like old grey rope.
I've modified the base so as to make the cage a stand-alone piece without all the barren expanse in front of it. I've also added a barred drain hole. 
It's slowly getting there....



















ALL feedback- positive or negative- is welcome....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

...a couple more....



















Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Great work, mate! The Cage really looks like rusted metal, and the drain hole in the floor is a great gruesome touch! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks James:wave:.
There's still a long way to go with the rust washes (next is yellow) but it's getting there....

Chris.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Very good, I can imagine the rust flaking off.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Struth Chris...:thumbsup: 

That is just outstanding and that cage would pass for rusty iron for sure. Ripper job so far mate :thumbsup: Were I only to have half of your patients 

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words apls and Alec.
Alec, are you entering or attending the QMHE this year? It'd be great to see you again mate.

Chris.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Actually Chris I hadn't thought about it this year as we've had a lot on but I'm thinking about it now... :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

COOL!!
You've got about 7 weeks to come to the right decision....:wave:
MickeyD and Surfsup will be there and I'm hoping Ozymandias can make it....

Chris.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Awesome work, nice touch with the drain hole in the floor, and the spikes are a cool idea, can't wait to see this one finished:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Very nice work. I never saw the apeal to these particular kits but they do look great when built up. I have a Guilitine but its signed and unopened. Ive never built any of these. Good job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

the cage is looking billiant!!.. i would like to see all the stages in the rust effect you are painting - stage by stage... as allready it's looking perfect!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Chris,

I love the drain hole idea! This is looking very good...the rust looks realistic!
Gallows look very weathered or dusty...just like a dungeon would look!

MMM


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Very well done! Bang-up job on the rust look. Just plain SCARY!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Looking great, Chris - Add me to the chorus of people who love the idea of a drainage hole :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate your comments.
I'm gonna close this now and restart it on the Modeling Forum. It's probably the more appropriate place...

Chris.


----------

